# forum has slowed up and is erratic



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh, the forum has slowed up considerably over the last few days and i have been getting some erratic readings,like this page unnavailable, and some strange main page setups , it was really great up until about 3 days ago and oit sometimes goes blank and i dont know where i am , my computer is ok on all other sites ,,,,,,,, help


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf2COikAADVfgAASQOcAEBAgGAA/79/wMAEaqA1M1GVD9UwQ0NGmnqaNDGExNBgjEMjCYJU9EEymm1T1PFDyg9TCEGE3O+tJebdvwnzLdbG8PvhiJy1oxfpgp0jT6aDCKTKo7iGq7zexYX5SpTu9rNXMKIyHk5RtDUrcZfJuxNZrTTJOSq1Wex35twYQtow7lHdizhx1S4wZDHwuv1fYwYjWBTtbFi/ufIbsSOiEIkwDfdICZjz1vHKW2OBipqLai2hmZvfmFOwozq1hEWotkO8RBUVqBarzBVycp4uedZYqCxuY3LeN3WcqQTYVCVahrP++G9RYQCfREnSJLpO2l8rikXwC6GqR3NiL/4u5IpwoSH7BHRSA


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

How is the wiki going Red? What news?

John


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I have also slowed and become erratic, according to my wife and kids.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

The site seems to be chucking a big hissy fit this arvo, I've experienced everything Bazz has mentioned.

Hope you find the gremlins soon Leigh


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I didn't do it, it was not me.

Just because that big screen came up with all those cool buttons and said I had Administrator/Owner Priviledges and I clicked a heap of them does not mean I am responsible for any problems. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

JT said:


> How is the *wiki* going Red? What news?
> 
> John


I'm sure he meant KIWI stuffing it up and just made a spelling error ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

he he he he glad to see that your back to yourself Alan :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe7ECzcAACrfgAAScKWACoB4nIo/7/6wMADZVCVU/TSmNJ6mZIepo0AAG1BgAaNDRhGTQaNNAYNTyQmk8hQ2oHkajGibUP1QQI+rCEs92hwZu8OvbYaLmX6muv4agp3ejTBeSVteWgW4a/FNN8jM9uE2uyfxIzIPJZZ2xfMmi2IZOTsEghMqVAbayTjW4Z8+q8p/O9lk98ylUqccIw51qBIRIqnCp33XWUgpOecJxx6MPRm2VslYJVZ9gChRxeUJcXi+E2WGqWOGZ/TFhaTrFdGIlyIXwyFrWkkr4G0RYBUWBdDLEPEf4XBCwSG7/F3JFOFCQ7sQLNw=


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good on ya fellas.

Maybe once the wiki is complete, the forum will stop being erotic.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I seem to have seen a big improvement today. Pages loading pretty darn quick. :lol:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY1zb2wAACnfgAASQOcCkAAiHCA//9/gMADaVhqZNEYFMJ6IaAPRNBE1PSPKaNAANAAAaZSnk01NHqZDRkaA2oaENFk147Vyfs76sM05BHEiv2sw5jRBOf6UaLT5C/35g6uYXSbiqzF7YWMCZmQLIowq5KLPTGYaQTAr1G96k3bDcNcin6yb824ZW78bouZ0sh1q+l4hotVDxBggCC0xl1cI20nz0hcd4swSqMp8rXnGQVUAkCrLmg4YE1TGNJClJefhITUuncWnEa7HEnSgQMId09pIJnCDwuOldYExi3y8FFAEADOJiXv1phUkRoKiImu/F3JFOFCQjXNvbA==


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

G'day Leigh, iv been on here almost all day. Site was running very slow all day until about half an hour ago. Now its quick as normal. Wich is the opposite to what it used to be like for me. Used to be fast all day then around this time of night would get very slow?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh , sorry to say its been pretty bad today and at the moment , i have had to wait some time to just get on, keep getting "page unavailable" and its very slow and unreliable, sorry to give you a headache mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Leigh , sorry to say its been pretty bad today and at the moment , i have had to wait some time to just get on, keep getting "page unavailable" and its very slow and unreliable, sorry to give you a headache mate


Yeah been whinging to paffoh about it on msn all arvo, having trouble posting and sending pm's too


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWam57kAACVfgAASQOUAECEoFIA/79+gMACkxFT9oqP0ibU8ppjUeUeibU0KxNU9oap5NT0n6oGED1A0IhkNDQZAAAyIMhHfHaa1Q5Sqn1e4og/Exi22VdWldGIWG4RHh8y0KN5eIdMIYM7OkkoHJy1g/e2OjF5dRCxAt1mamq4m6JNSc/bKu6Qi6h5aAgYqH3mYPcKFHAksroDSPLisIld7EUDeMiDkO0KBmTYtUyd+raxluvA3ZvS8hO0GLBLCRRLBXmTEabJ1o/4UKAfMjafxdyRThQkGam57kA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Think I've tied it down to a (warning: geek stuff.. switch off now to avoid brain bubbling) low http thread threshold on the site that hosts AKFF (ok, safe to come back).
> 
> .


 Red just as i thought, i knew that, i think most of us knew that and once you put in stronger thread it will be ok, yeah , what he said :roll: :roll: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks Leigh


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ8xzzUAABzfgAASQKUAEBCAGAA/75+gMACmBqp+j0VGj0jGp+qPKeU9T1DGExMmAmAAGmiaAmhog0A0QBliIDiqb2tvR/bLG6bBLJVFKle0m5X10GXTqcrDV5zSA722uZiuIgSxOgUihfSXECY5wzdEBceKDD8DUZJqs+yqEof3l5Wqxy30hi178y06bK5BVYgF8ViDmWYnbnDYiryrZLG/N5i/FJvMe5NRRAne0s5MIpAGJTNgvXZkZHav8XckU4UJCfMc81A=


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yyeeeeaaaaahhhhh , thanks Leigh, your a superlegand


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh , seeing that i was the main whinger , i should be the main thank youer, thanks mate, the forum is alive and well again thanks to you , its FAAASSSSSST AND BEEEWWDIFUL


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUv68ZAAAAffgAASQCEAGBABEAAmJJiQIAAxTCaaA0xBqBo0ZDJpMArVBOxxx7oDCt1/L10giNI+LuSKcKEgl/XjIA==


----------

